# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  El Gran Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita

## Fernando Cillóniz

Por el lado del papeleo y las aprobaciones burocráticas todo está listo para empezar muy pronto con los trabajos de construcción del nuevo Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima en Santa Anita. Algunos han criticado la inacción de la Empresa Municipal de Mercados (EMMSA)  la responsable de ejecutar el proyecto  después del célebre desalojo del 28 de mayo del año pasado, pero nada que ver. En lo que respecta a EMMSA el trabajo ha sido intenso: antes, durante y  sobretodo  después del desalojo. 
Como todo proyecto de inversión pública, los formalismos son muy rigurosos. Primero hubo que actualizar el perfil del proyecto. Habiendo transcurrido tantos años desde su concepción inicial, las nuevas técnicas comerciales y logísticas sugerían un cambio radical en cuanto a la arquitectura e ingeniería del nuevo mercado. Para ello EMMSA contrató a dos expertos franceses del mercado mayorista de Rungis en París, cuyo aporte fue trascendental. 
Después de la elaboración del perfil y su aprobación, siguieron el estudio de pre-factibilidad y el de factibilidad, más las aprobaciones correspondientes. Luego tuvimos que pasar por el terror de las autoridades públicas: el famoso SNIP, y para alivio de muchos, conseguimos su bendición. Por último, el día 28 de agosto pasado, en un acto silencioso pero de enorme importancia, el Consejo en pleno de la Municipalidad de Lima aprobó la ejecución del nuevo mercado mayorista. 
El 2009 será el año de Santa Anita. A mediados de año iniciaremos el comercio mayorista de hortalizas, que hoy por hoy se realiza en La Parada en condiciones por demás precarias. Luego, algunos meses después, cuando se culmine la segunda etapa del proyecto, operará el comercio mayorista de frutas, granos, azúcar, abarrotes, etc. y los servicios complementarios que incluyen frigoríficos, plantas de empaque, almacenes, restaurantes, centro de negocios, zonas de recreación, bancos, terminal ferroviario, etc.  
Santa Anita constituye unos de los proyectos más importantes que tiene entre manos el Perú. Exagerando un poco, yo diría que Santa Anita es el proyecto más importante de todos.  
A la franca  y sin complejos como nos arenga constantemente el Alcalde de Lima  Santa Anita y sus 86 hectáreas revolucionará el comercio de productos agroalimentarios en el país, y beneficiará directamente a millones de productores del campo, millones de consumidores de Lima y del Perú, y miles de comerciantes minoristas, transportistas y estibadores. 
Los amplios espacios interiores y el terminal ferroviario que tendrá Santa Anita permitirán que la logística  que es tan gravitante en la formación de precios de los alimentos perecederos  sea muy eficiente y competitiva. Por otro lado, la arquitectura y la disposición de espacios del nuevo mercado permitirán la atención simultánea de centenares de camiones procedentes de las zonas de producción conjuntamente con miles de unidades de transporte de comerciantes minoristas. Es decir, si algo tendrá de sobra Santa Anita, será espacio. Precisamente lo que menos tiene La Parada. 
Además de sus enormes implicancias comerciales y económicas, Santa Anita tendrá una importantísima connotación social. Atención médica dentro del mercado, centros de capacitación y entrenamiento, guarderías infantiles con programas de nutrición y asistencia social, centro recreacional para niños, jóvenes y viejos, puesto policial, locales gremiales, etc.  
Por todo ello, y por muchas cosas más, Santa Anita es el proyecto más importante del Perú.Temas similares: Artículo: Mercado de Santa Anita se encuentra totalmente listo para recibir a comerciantes de La Parada, consideran Artículo: Municipio de Lima estudia entregar en concesión puestos de venta del mercado mayorista de Santa Anita Artículo: Traslado de comerciantes de La Parada a Santa Anita será recién a partir de abril de 2012, anuncian Artículo: Mercado de Santa Anita abriría en noviembre Nuevo mercado mayorista de Santa Anita permitirá a comerciantes exportar productos agrícolas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación les adjunto una foto del día de la prueba de descarga que se realizó en lo que será el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima,donde aparece el gerente general de EMMSA, Sr. Luis Felipe Baca Sarmiento, junto con una comerciante.  
Más adelante subiremos un video y los estaremos manteniendo informados sobre los últimos avances. 
Saludos

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Como hemos comentado en alguna oportunidad en otro medio, el 2009 será el año de Santa Anita. Me refiero al nuevo Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima que va a revolucionar el comercio alimentario en el país. Sin embargo, en esta oportunidad quisiera referirme a las oportunidades de negocio  aparte del comercial  que Santa Anita tendrá para muchos emprendedores peruanos.  
Empezaré por decir que a Santa Anita irán cerca de 30 a 40 mil personas todos los días. Qué negocios se pueden hacer para atender a ese mar humano. Pues todo lo que la imaginación pueda concebir: Cámaras de refrigeración. Plantas de clasificación y empaque de productos. Venta de comida. Guarderías de vehículos, artículos de valor y hasta de niños para que las mamás hagan sus compras con tranquilidad. Servicios de limpieza jardinería y seguridad. ¿Y por qué no, un hotelito muy bien puesto? Para que se hospeden los proveedores que vengan desde lejos. Un grifo con su taller de mecánica para atender a los camioneros que traen y llevan mercadería al interior del país. Centros de esparcimiento para la buena gente de Santa Anita, etc. 
Analicen las opciones que mejor se acomoden a sus necesidades y aprovechen esta excelente oportunidad, que Santa Anita se viene con fuerza.

----------

kquevedo

----------


## anaaguero

Interesantisimo 
como hago para informarme de precios 
Ana Aguero

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimada Ana:
La persona que te puede orientar en torno a los puestos del nuevo mercado mayorista de Santa Anita es el Señor Luis Baca (Gerente General de EMMSA) y lo puedes ubicar en el teléfono 4715425.
Atentamente,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## anaaguero

gracias me estare comunicando 
Ana Aguero

----------


## Harris

Estimados, 
Poseo algunas hectáreas sembradas de maíz amarillo duro en la zona de Ica.
Normalmente lo comercializo a un intermediario de la zona. Pero por lo que he escuchado, muchos de ellos lo traen a Lima y lo comercializan en Caquetá o algún mercado mayorista.
Si tuvieran alguna información al respecto, sobre donde poder comercializar mi producto y precios, para traerlo a Lima y poder ganar un margen mayor que el que me pagan en chacra. 
Muy agradecido, 
Saludos, 
Manuel.

----------


## AjosAdelita

El traslado se realizaría según Susana Villarán a fines de Marzo de este año (2011), pero hasta la fecha no hay adjudicación de los nuevos puestos,ni se ve un censo, y no se nos a comunicado nada oficial, incluso como dicen q tendremos que abonar un "derecho de llave" de $300 el metro cuadadro, por lo que un puesto de 8mx5m, nos costará $12000, pero hasta la fecha ninguna novedad sobre esto, lo otro es que no sé que plan tendran con las familias que tienen negocios aledaños y complementarios al expendio de verduras, me parece injusto que no se les tome en cuenta y solo hayan pensado en un desalojo en todo el perímetro exterior al Mercado Mayorista ya que de sus pequeños negocios es que subsisten.

----------


## jorgemc

soy vecino que esta cerca al mercado mayorista de santa anita, donde saludo cordialmente a la alcandesa de lima metropolitana Susana Villaran, por caracter de tener una lima diferente. se dice que el mercado la parada se viene a santa anita los vecinos estamos deacuerdo,pero queremos un mercado ordenado con espectativas de un mercado del siglo XXI, es decer tecnología de ultima generación. queremos recordar que la separadora industrial se encuentra invadida desde la carretera central hasta el mercado de santa anita, ninguno de la autoridades locales y del gobiernos se preocupan por esta avenida, las asoc, coop, urb, Ahh, estamos esperando las promesas de la alcaldesa del Lima Metropolitana, la construcción del vial perriferico norte, que estamos esperando hace 30 años.

----------

